# Coby's Pedigree - Question



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a formal copy of Coby's pedigree and I registered him with the AKC as a pup. It is a limited registration. Why can't I look him up in any database? I see his parents, but not him. Is there something I'm missing, or did I think I registered my dog and really just got a copy of his pedigree? He has a serial number.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Only you can know his AKC registered name and number so only you can add him to the Golden Retriever pedigree database : K9DATA.COM Home Page

Type in his correct AKC registered name and you will have the option to add him to the database.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It depends on which database you are looking at. You should be able to look him up on AKC's website already. K9data is done by the public, you can go in and add your own dog. Dogs don't show up on offa until they have a clearance submitted.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you have the parents' registered names, you should be able to enter your dog into K9Data (basically enables you to connect the dots on his pedigree). Or somebody else could do that if you want. 

If the parents aren't in K9Data and you don't know the grandparents' names - you may have to contact the breeder to get that info or purchase a pedigree from AKC. 

Limited registration only applies to whether your dog may have registerable offspring or not, your dog is absolutely registered (if with AKC) and you should have access to a pedigree. <- Most people use K9Data rather than purchase a pedigree. But if very little is known about the background behind your dog, it is sometimes necessary to purchase the pedigree if not provided by the breeder (or if you lost touch with the breeder).


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you. I have his pedigree but don't see him on AKC. I will add him to K9


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Here you go for K9data: Pedigree: Eveningstars Coburn Knight

You can edit the information yourself, like adding your name as owner, date of death, etc., by clicking the link marked Edit Dog on the bottom. You probably have to create a free account to do it. You can also add a photo of Coby if you like. (Click the blue or red K9data links below in my signature to see what it looks like with a photo and various other information added.) Since I just created Coby's page, it will take a month or so for the website to generate Coby's genetic information, so check the page in May to see it. You can also click the 5 generation link to see other dogs behind Coby, and you can see Coby's siblings and other relatives on whose behalf a K9data page was created. I have fun looking at these things for my dogs. And you can see that Coby's father (IntCh. Eveningstars Mallory's Moses) is my Isabelle's grandfather (http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=520827).


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much! Our dogs are related! Moses was a beautiful dog. I think we got lucky with his line.

SO KIND of you to do this for me. It means so much. I will go on and update his file. It's nice to know, that Coby is immortalized. This is a great gift. Thank you.



DanaRuns said:


> Here you go for K9data: Pedigree: Eveningstars Coburn Knight
> 
> You can edit the information yourself, like adding your name as owner, date of death, etc., by clicking the link marked Edit Dog on the bottom. You probably have to create a free account to do it. You can also add a photo of Coby if you like. (Click the blue or red K9data links below in my signature to see what it looks like with a photo and various other information added.) Since I just created Coby's page, it will take a month or so for the website to generate Coby's genetic information, so check the page in May to see it. You can also click the 5 generation link to see other dogs behind Coby, and you can see Coby's siblings and other relatives on whose behalf a K9data page was created. I have fun looking at these things for my dogs. And you can see that Coby's father (IntCh. Eveningstars Mallory's Moses) is my Isabelle's grandfather (Pedigree: Isabelle).


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Here it is 

Pedigree: Eveningstars Coburn Knight


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

That's a fantastic picture of Coby on the k9data page. 

But a couple things. Gaila Brickus should go under "breeder," and folks don't usually put the kennel name, just the breeder's actual name. And under "owner" should be your name. I like that you linked his Facebook page. Very nice.

You know, FWIW, I did not know Coby in life, but because you write about him, and created this k9data page, and shared his Facebook page, I know him even after he is gone. And in a small way he lives on because I now know him through you, and so do others here. It's a tiny bit of immortality for Coby.  Plus, he's related to my Isabelle, and also a girl of mine who is gone named Chelsea. Chelsea became a marine rescue dog and saved lives, and Coby and Chelsea share a number of common ancestors and a common breeder. And even beyond that, Coby shares ancestors with ALL of my current Goldens, though it might be four or five generations back.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you. This means so much to me and especially that you went out of your way to add him to K9 data. I will make the changes. It is special our dogs are related!

It's funny because my FB friends always loved Coby's page. I think I will keep it up in his honor. 



DanaRuns said:


> That's a fantastic picture of Coby on the k9data page.
> 
> But a couple things. Gaila Brickus should go under "breeder," and folks don't usually put the kennel name, just the breeder's actual name. And under "owner" should be your name. I like that you linked his Facebook page. Very nice.
> 
> You know, FWIW, I did not know Coby in life, but because you write about him, and created this k9data page, and shared his Facebook page, I know him even after he is gone. And in a small way he lives on because I now know him through you, and so do others here. It's a tiny bit of immortality for Coby.  Plus, he's related to my Isabelle, and also a girl of mine who is gone named Chelsea. Chelsea became a marine rescue dog and saved lives, and Coby and Chelsea share a number of common ancestors and a common breeder. And even beyond that, Coby shares ancestors with ALL of my current Goldens, though it might be four or five generations back.


----------

